# Still confused on lights



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know about you, but I just cannot seem to get the necessary light outputs down. I don't have hundreds of dollars to buy specially-made aquarium lights, so I'm going to make my own. My 48" 33 gallon breeder tank needs lights. I am making a pendent-style hanger to accept one or two shoplights for the lighting. I can't figure out which bulbs to use, or how many to put in, or what type of bulbs to include. 

These are my options: 

a dual-strip 40W T12 light with these bulbs: GE Sunshine 40W T12 2250 lumens, GE Daylight 40W T12 3050 daylight, GE plant/aquarium 40W T12 1900 lumens, or Ott-lite plant 40W T12.

a dual strip 32 W T8 light with these bulbs: GE Sunshine 32W T8 2800 Lumens, GE Daylight 32 W T8 2700 Lumens.

I could use two shoplights to run four bulbs if I have to.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Dryn said:


> I don't know about you, but I just cannot seem to get the necessary light outputs down. I don't have hundreds of dollars to buy specially-made aquarium lights, so I'm going to make my own. My 48" 33 gallon breeder tank needs lights. I am making a pendent-style hanger to accept one or two shoplights for the lighting. I can't figure out which bulbs to use, or how many to put in, or what type of bulbs to include.
> 
> These are my options:
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert but i do know a few things....
Before i answer anything i would need some more information form you....

1. Are you sure its a 33g tank? beccause i never heard or seen a 33g tank that is 48" long... Might it be a 55g?

2. What are you planning on growing in this breeder tank?


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

A 33L is basically a 55 cut in half. It is 48" long but it is very short, it has the same footprint as a 55 just half the height IIRC.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Exact inside dimensions are labeled as 48L x 12W x 13H.

I plant on growing numerous plants. I have fifteen different types in my 20L at the moment, I like that shallow look. 

I have three types of anubias, two types of cabomba, java fern, java moss, four-leaf clover, three types of crypto, two types of ludwigia, some rotala, and one dwarf lily.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you considered AH Supply? Nice retrofit kits with nice prices, too.

http://www.ahsupply.com/


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool site. Thanks. 

I'm looking at 140 watts for like $60 with the bulbs. Equivalent is still over $100 on that site, and doesn't include the bulbs.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

IF you are trying to do uber cheap you might want to look at totally DIY then. I am talking about going to Home Depot type places and buying the bits to build it yourself.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Grab the T8 shoplight fixtures and ODNO them.

ODNO: http://www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I made myself a canopy for my 55 included in it were 4 x 32 watt T8 bullbs (GE Daylight Delux)... Check out my DIY thread in my sig and you can see my method.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

adrogontattoo: I've looked at the build it yourself kits, but I think it will be better to modify an already made one.

epicfish: I've heard of ODNO and not until your post, have I understood what that means. Thanks. I think I will ODNO my shoplights. 

Muirner: I really enjoyed your thread. I want pendent lights, and not such a large hood.


----------

